# Small Cameras - any suggestions?



## Dan Crawford (20 Nov 2007)

Hi folks, my missis wants a camera for crimbo but she dosn't want to carry around a DSLR so i was wondering what the general consensus was on the best small camera for around Â£200-Â£250?
Cheers


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

Fuji S6500  Â£120, not a much better non-dslr around.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Nov 2007)

i don't think that'll fit in her "clutch bag" lol.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Nov 2007)

Hey Dan,
               I haven't checked prices but here are a couple examples of very high rated compacts in order of preference:

Casio EX-V8 (the size of a business card and under an inch thick)
Canon A550 (considered one of the cheapest _good_ cameras)
Canon SD850 IS ( IS means Image Stabilization which means it can cancels effects of shaky hands) 

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Nov 2007)

Nice one Ceg4048 - I was looking at the Casio EX-V8 so thats the one for me/her.
Cheers guys!


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Nov 2007)

John Rambo would say; GO FOR IT!  

Cheers,


----------



## beeky (21 Nov 2007)

I like the look of that Fuji S6500. The S6700 though is cheaper. Anyone know the diferences?


----------



## TDI-line (21 Nov 2007)

Are the litte Sony ones any good?

In the same position for my Mrs too.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Nov 2007)

Hi beeky,
                Do you mean theS6500 versus the _S5700_? The bigger numbers normally come with higher pixel counts which is OK but you have higher weight swinging around your neck and there are more useless features as well. It really all depends on what you are planning to do with the camera. Holiday snaps and kid's parties? I'd just go for the S5700. Are you going to want to take serious pictures of your tank and maybe get creative? Go for the slightly higher quality available with the higher model number. I've heard those Fuji models referred to as "bridge" cameras because they are more versatile than the compacts but not quite like the DSLR's. You'll think I'm an elitist but I figure if you're going to get something that big and bulky why not just get the SLR? Then you don't have to worry about "upgrading" I'd just save up some more and get a Nikon D40 which is a cracking camera Â£290 at amazon (OK, Ok, I know, it's twice/thrice the price of the Fujis).

TDI-line, same analysis - the Sony compacts take good pictures, and if you only make 5x4 prints or just email the snaps to friends and family no worries, but what do you want to  do with it ultimately? If it's for the wife, no problems - give that Casio a look though, she's more likely to want something cute, stylish and convenient I reckon. 8) 


Cheers,


----------



## beeky (22 Nov 2007)

I'd want a camera that did a mix of stuff, but I'd mostly use it for the kids parties type thing. Although decent pictures of tanks/plants/fish would also be required. I'm not too concerned with pixel count as I can't see me blowing anything up to poster size.

I used to have a Minolta dynax 7000i which is now gathering dust at the bottom of the wardrobe. I liked it, but after a while I found it too bulky to take along to the beach or going to the funfair. Even on holiday, going out for an evening meal it's easy to take along a compact. My wife wouldn't appreciate me bringing along a bulky SLR for a meal out. I know the Fujis are bigger than a compact, but if they're small enough I could still persuade my wife to find room in her bag!

edit: Yes, cheers Clive, it's the 5700 I was thinking of.


----------



## ulster exile (22 Nov 2007)

And here's me thinking my new little Canon Ixus 70 was a good 'un!  I wish I'd looked here first before getting it *sighs*


----------

